
SimplyServe: Serve Directories along with its docs - abhinuvpitale
https://github.com/Naresh1318/simplyServe
======
abhinuvpitale
Imagine you've collect a ton of data on large number of experiments. Now,
imagine you want to share it with others and explain how things are organized.
You might just host it on any of the file sharing services out there and
provide additional document that explain how data is organized.

